# soundstream ss1.0 ref tweeters?



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

Hay does anyone know about these tweeters I have a pair that has never been used I think soundstream used them for the ss 510 set. Are these tweeters any good, what are they Iwas thinking if I should try to use them ? Needing info.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I remember them being some nice silk dome tweeters back in the day. I was thinking about picking a set up myself, but available info and test reviews seem to be very slim.


----------



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

I used to work there but really wasnt into audio I did shipping and a-b stock stocking. I had maybe 5 or so set of these tweeters new but tosed them. Still have one set left and a roll of rca bulk cables and a bag of rca ends. I was thinking of using my tweeters with some new 6.5 and 8 soundstream mid drivers with a bit 1 or 10 or ms-8 and 2 12s . I was thinking about calling them but dont know if they would have info on them. would be cool if they were silk, kind of big.


----------



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

can anyone else tell me if they are silk tweeters or not?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am 99 % sure they are silk dome. Someone had a set of 5.1's for sale on eBay about a month ago. The box listed the specs. Plus I remember from the 90's. I was torn between these and he Boston 6.2.


----------



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

I was thinking about using them in a 2 or 3 way active set up if they were worth using for a sq set up .


----------



## Anothertime (Jun 23, 2011)

They are a Silk Dome - 2,500 Hz ~ 20K +/- 3db - continuous power 80 watts with the PC3 crossover. peak is 160 watts 90db SPL 1 watt/ 1 meter. I have 4 sets and love them. The one thinkg I needed to do was to replace the Ferrofluid in the speakers. To do this is pop the back plastic off the back, where you can see the magnet and speaker logo. There will be 3 tabs that you will need to slowly pry out and the voice coil is held on with a bit of glue. Once you have it apart. Clean out the Ferrofluid with paper, then refill. (you can find Ferrofluid on ebay.)


----------



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

Cools give me hope on these. If I go a different way and unload them what would they be worth?


----------



## Anothertime (Jun 23, 2011)

I still own 2 sets of Refrence SS 5.11 and also 2 sets of the Refrence SS 6.11. Still love them today. The only thing is that the Ferrofluid does gum up on the tweets. Cross them up high and take a listen to them. Only your ears can tell if they are the sound you are looking for. Price will be relevent on too many things.


----------



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

I had some ss511s in a ported box and a soundstream 15 for a home system hooked to acom amps and the 511s were bad###. They rocked.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Are these the ones your talking about? I got this set from an old soundstream employee and he called the set 511's. From what you guys are saying it must be a ref5.1? I don't think these have ever been used. Would I still need to clean them out and replace the fuild you guys talk about? Is this a correct set? Someone just sold a 511 set on here and the tweeters were different.





































Sorry to hijack your thread just trying to get more info for us.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's another shot of the tweeter that I have. Took it apart and this is what I found. Where is the fluid and how do you clean it? What is that white dome thing and why is it brownish?










Thanks again
Justin


----------



## outsider (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya thats it , I thought they used them also for the 510s, what was the guys name maybe I worked with him?


----------



## jperk337 (Feb 23, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> Are these the ones your talking about? I got this set from an old soundstream employee and he called the set 511's. From what you guys are saying it must be a ref5.1? I don't think these have ever been used. Would I still need to clean them out and replace the fuild you guys talk about? Is this a correct set? Someone just sold a 511 set on here and the tweeters were different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The SS1.0 tweets are a 1 inch silk dome with a 2 inch magnet. The 511 set featured the NT-1 reference tweeters which are the smaller revised version of the SS1.0's.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

So what is the set I have? 510's? What's the brown stuff? So the 1.0 tweeter is the older tweeter?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## jperk337 (Feb 23, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> So what is the set I have? 510's? What's the brown stuff? So the 1.0 tweeter is the older tweeter?
> 
> Thanks
> Justin[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

yea it does help a lot. So what kit came with the one inch tweeters? Can I run these on the PC2 X-overs that I have? I may run them active so I wouldn't need them anyways.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## jperk337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure if they will work on pc2 or not.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can anyone answer my questions about my tweeters? Don't know what the brown stuff is and don't think I need to clean the fluid in the tweeters cause they look fine to me. Don't think they have ever been run. Also can I run the SS1.0 tweeters on the PC-2 crossovers?

Thanks
Justin


----------



## tdc36 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry I can't answer your question about the brown stuff. 

I did used to own both the 510's and 511's a long time ago. I would love to find either one of these sets today. They are both very nice sounding speakers. The 510 tweeters are huge though. I am sure the xover will work just fine. I guess there is only one way to find out.


----------

